# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Bảo mật & Lỗi bảo mật >  Phát hiện mã độc ẩn náu trong Registry của Windows

## ta12km

*Hãng bảo mật Trend Micro đưa ra cảnh báo hãng vừa phát hiện được một loại mã độc mới, có tên mã là Poweliks với khả năng ẩn mình trong chương trình Registry của Windows để đánh cắp thông tin cá nhân người dùng.*
*[replacer_img]
*Tin tặc luôn thực hiện nhiều phương pháp mới để tấn công người dùng
Theo đó, _Poweliks_ sẽ lây lan qua email thông qua một tài liệu văn bản, rồi tạo ra một cơ chế tự khởi động nằm ẩn bên trong chương trình Registry của Windows.
Sau đó, mã độc này sẽ tiếp tục tấn công vào _PowerShell_ của Windows _(là một chương trình quản lý bằng dòng lệnh giống như CMD được xây dựng dựa trên .NET framework của Microsoft)_. Khi đã xâm nhập thành công, _Poweliks_ có thể tự cài đặt các phần mềm gián điệp trên máy tính bị nhiễm để thu thập thông tin, tài liệu cá nhân của người sử dụng.
Bên cạnh đó, _Poweliks_ còn có thể tạo ra các _Trojan banking_ để ăn cắp tiền khi nguời dùng giao dịch ngân hàng hoặc biến máy tính người dùng thành một hệ thống mạng botnet.
Phó chủ tịch _Trend Micro_ - ông _Mark Nunnikhoven_ - cho biết _Poweliks_ ngoài tính năng cơ bản là đánh cắp dữ liệu thì kỹ thuật ẩn náu tránh bị phát hiện của mã độc này có thể được tận dụng trong các cuộc theo dõi trực tuyến mức độ nguy hiểm hơn.

----------

